# T3 results



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

What kind of results have people had with T3? Please share both positives and negatives :beer:


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Slightly different but just started T4s today so will keep u updated on them in a few weeks.

If im right - T3 is the hormone, wereas T4 just activates the hormone youve already got in you.

You look lean as it is anyway bro


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

my mate used t3 last year for a few months and got very lean when he was on it. but after he did not taper down the dose or owt and rebounded when he came off and got fat!


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

Cheers, can always be leaner though 

Im just about to start t3, i've researched it well but i want to here some real world feedback from guys/girls that have used it.

Good luck with the t4 mate, looks like you dont have too much to burn off so it should work well for you :thumbup1:


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

Tom1990 said:


> my mate used t3 last year for a few months and got very lean when he was on it. but after he did not taper down the dose or owt and rebounded when he came off and got fat!


Happens alot especially if you dont keep your diet in cutting mode. Tapering down is vital to help your thyroid get ack to normal asap.

You can have it shut down just like steroids shut down you natural test


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

to be honest you dont realy need to taper down with t3s, your thyroid wont back in untill you are off anyway,

its more a case of keeping your diet clean and your cardio going when you do come off .to avoid exessive rebound


----------



## Mwaite1985 (Jul 24, 2009)

How long does it generally take for your thyroid to come back to normal?

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Mwaite1985 said:


> How long does it generally take for your thyroid to come back to normal?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Matt


A few hours, or days at the most. And you don't need to taper.


----------



## baz1983 (Aug 29, 2009)

i have heard it is vital to taper. Never used it but will be using it in new year so would be nice to know also!


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

If a doctor puts you on thyroid meds and then they subsequently decide that was wrong, they just take you off of them without a taper.

A study was done (sorry no link, Nytol posted it up ages ago), where people had been incorrectly put on thyroid meds for several years. They got taken off, no taper, and were fine within a couple of days.

Tapering t3 is another myth, started on the bodybuilding boards. Just like only running it for 6 weeks. As long as you aren't doing insane dosages, you can just go on and off it whenever you like.


----------



## andyjames (Nov 20, 2008)

its great, you can get quality results with t3 and a good diet program. No need for cardio if you have your macro's right. And yes, the guys above are right, no need to taper. All in all T3 is effective with no sides at sensible doses. DNP is king for fat loss but the sides are way too harsh.


----------



## baz1983 (Aug 29, 2009)

what is a sensible dose to start with guys, or is it size dependant?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

baz1983 said:


> what is a sensible dose to start with guys, or is it size dependant?


Like anything, it depends on your size, goals, willingness to take a risk, how you respond to drugs etc.

That said, a few weeks on 50mcg ED is a good dose for most people to start with, alongside AAS and good diet.


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

50mcg IMO is a good starting point, and i dont see the need to go higher than 75mcg. 100mcg if you have a very slow metabolisim,

Yes you dont need to taper but its smart to do so, to stop rebound.

Also most and myself incl. Get so fcuking hungry on 50mcg t3 and higher, I dont use it anymore. as i cant diet. I just crave sh*t


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Good to see you back posting Rambo. Hope the dieting for next month is going well


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Ill be back, ( oh wait thats arnie not rambo LOL)

Dieting is well, got a spike day coming up soon ( as i use sh*t loads once i reach supercompensation)

Im baking a PB Oreo cheesecake this weekend, bishy boshty !


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Nice! You need to post up the recipe for that, sounds yum


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

I shall start a thread


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

What are the most common sides with T3? And what sort of effetc would it have on the old ticker?


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Heart palps shouldnt be a issue unless you go to crazy doses(150mcg+)

Normal sides are increae sweating, and hunger extreme hunger. that why idont use it no more i can get ripped without it, it just helps. but at the cost of craving junk it aint worth it for me


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

rambo! You have hit the nail on the head! I just want to eat ice cream and sweets all time on 50mcg t3 its a ****er! I got to battle through and wait for sat for the 300g carb day!


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

No common sense, would be to come off the t3 mate, its not that great nor is it really needed.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

i have bought it now lol may aswell use it.


----------

